# oil



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

do our cars come from the factory with mobil 1. i read that corvetts factory fill, is mobil 1. is this true.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Our GTOs use dino oil. Corvettes use Mobile 1 and some say that is causing higher oil consumption because the engine doesn't break-in properly. I changed at 2000 miles and plan to switch to synthetic at 5000. I've used Mobile 1 in my other LS1s but am going to try Amsoil new 0W-30 this time.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

Xman said:


> Our GTOs use dino oil. Corvettes use Mobile 1 and some say that is causing higher oil consumption because the engine doesn't break-in properly. I changed at 2000 miles and plan to switch to synthetic at 5000. I've used Mobile 1 in my other LS1s but am going to try Amsoil new 0W-30 this time.


I have Mobil 1 in all my cars, but my dealer said NOT to put in my GTO til 9000 miles,,,,said it takes that long to fully break in??


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Getting ready to do my 1st oil change at 2500. Switching to Mobile 1. You don't have to wait for any so called "break in" 5 or 9000 miles from what I have read on synthetics written by experts and manufacturers of synthetics. 

Additionally, If so many manufacturers have been putting synthetics as factory fill for the past several years, do you think they would want to open themselves up for ring jobs????? 

I also picked up a vette ls1 magnetic drain plug for five and change from the local chevy stealership for added protection. :cheers


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't know about the LS1 not being broken in til 9,000, but I have heard a few times that around 8,000 to 9,000 they have seemed to "wake up" a little. I really like your idea of getting a magnetic drain plug. I'll definitely get one of those for myself this week.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I read the same thing about waking up, I think on this site. I also thing it has something to do with the programming of the computer. :cheers


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't know about the computer changing at 8,000 miles, that sounds a little far fetched. I came from the LS1 F-Body world before my GTO. I'm so glad that so much of what I learned from my TA carries over.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Just finished changing the oil in my GTO, used Mobil 1 5W30. My car has 1,189 miles on it.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

alrady had 3 oil changes at 8500 miles,(this car is great for trips), and also had the magnetic plug installed,,,what about a oil filter? any suggestions or continue using factory? :rofl:


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

Just my opinion, but aluminum doesn`t stick to magnets and the rings are made of steel so they would shave off the clyinder walls first so unless they dropped in some kind of other metal part in the block buying a plug seems like a waste of 5 bucks and change.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The block is alu - the cylinder inserts are steel.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

ok then, I learned something. Tks.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I changed to red line synthetic oil at my first oil change on my red M6 and will be doing the same with the wifes blue A4. I have used that oil in my race bikes and vehicles and am amazed with the results. I also put in a magnetic drain plug. 5 and some change was a rip though. I got 2 of them for $5.50 from the dealer.


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

I just changed my oil this weekend. 1178 miles

I am using Mobil 1, magnetic drain plug and the K&N oil filter. My car sat on the dealer lot for at least 7 months so I was going to drain the oil after 1000 miles regardless.

I may in the future use RedLine or Royal Purple since I have heard and seen good things with both. However I can get 5Qt jugs of Mobil 1 at walmart for $19 a piece. K&N oil filters run about $12 here (AutoZone) but I will most likely buy them online and get 6 or more at a time.

Side note that skid plate will be my first mod.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I read a report a few months ago that included Rotella T Synthetic as one of the better oils to use - it is a true synthetic as opposed to some of the brands that say synthetic, but have a partial non-synthetic base. I had been using Rotella T in my diesel truck, and when I found out that Walmart sells the synthetic for $13/gallon, I decided to just switch all my vehicles to that.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

http://temp.corvetteforum.net/c5/kenfichtner//Partspage8.shtml Try these they are what most guys are using on there corvettes and can be ordered here at discount. Buy your extended warranty from him also, they're discounted for all GM cars.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

6spdgoat said:


> Just finished changing the oil in my GTO, used Mobil 1 5W30. My car has 1,189 miles on it.



:agree at 1500 miles. Only way to go - if it was recommended for my C5's and Z06; then its good enough for my LS1 GOAT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Xman said:


> Our GTOs use dino oil. Corvettes use Mobile 1 and some say that is causing higher oil consumption because the engine doesn't break-in properly. I changed at 2000 miles and plan to switch to synthetic at 5000. I've used Mobile 1 in my other LS1s but am going to try Amsoil new 0W-30 this time.


ever seen a bracket racing 8second dragster break in there new motor?
its done from the water box past the starting line! it runs every sat nite and is flogged to death an entire season at 13.5 to one, run the _hit out of it
run mobile one and buy an aluminum magnet goats were born to eat anything!


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

I went with the 10/30 it seems to quiet the engine more, during cold starts.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I had the dealer chedck our drain plug part number and it only lists one, it's already magnified from stock lol.

Don't believe me feel free to go to your local GM Parts computer and see for yourself. As for Mobile 1 I usually do it on my second oil change around 5k miles.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

I saw online K&N oil filters for $9. Im searching for where i put that darn site. I'll ask my friend who showed me and post it later.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah I saw that too and was wondering if FRAM was just as good for half the cost?

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTUNDER


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

The AC Delco filter rates pretty high, FRAM not so high. See this oil filter study:

http://minimopar.knizefamily.net/oilfilterstudy.html


I run Mobil 1 in everything I own. There is a study out there (somewhere) that says Mobil 1 is at it's peak lubrication properties at about 3K miles. I change my filters (AC) every 3K and the oil every other (6K). Changed the GTO oil at 1000 to Mobil 1.


FYI: The oil filter spec is an AC Delco PF44 which has been discontinued, replaced by PF46.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

Things I learned when i changed my oil to Mobile 1 5w-30 at 900 miles.

skid plate and oil plug fit a 1/2 inch wrench - it is a tight fit which means they are probably 13 mm.

loosen but do not remove the rear pasenger side skid plate bolt, remove the other three and the skid plate swings out of the way of both the filter and the drain plug.

with the (new) short filter, the refill volume is 5.8 quarts - the manual says 6.5 but some on other forums speculate this is a misprint.

Godzilla apparently was hired to put the filters on at the factory. Don't start the job if you don't have the correct oil filter wrench.

I don't think the factory plug is magnetized there was zero residue on mine and I could not get it to attract to small metal objects.

my oil seemed very dirty for only 900 miles although it was 7 months old.

the factory plug has an o-ring to contact the pan - i am going to buy a few at the dealer as they will eventually become brittle or tear.

FWIW


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

The factory oil will look dirtier then usual because of the assembly lube they used at the factory to assemble the motor. This is normal.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> I had the dealer chedck our drain plug part number and it only lists one, it's already magnified from stock lol.
> 
> Don't believe me feel free to go to your local GM Parts computer and see for yourself. As for Mobile 1 I usually do it on my second oil change around 5k miles.


Our OEM drainplug is not magnetic - I had a good look at mine when i changed oil this weekend and the end is simply a dished area that is not magnetic. I bought chevy part #88891787 which is the drainplug for an 04 LS1 corvette. It is the same length overall but has a flat end with a black magnet that protrudes about 3/8th inch. It came with the rubber seal and cost 2.87. I bought two extra rubber seals for future use. Part #3536966 at 1.19 each.


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

Has anyone ever run a racing oil called Royal Purple? Hearing alot about it but don't actually know someone running it.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Rex Ruby said:


> The AC Delco filter rates pretty high, FRAM not so high. See this oil filter study:
> 
> http://minimopar.knizefamily.net/oilfilterstudy.html
> 
> ...


what?? you leave the oil in for 12000 miles? that cant be good. i do know when syn first came out one of the things they said was it wouldnt break down as fast but 12000 mile seems to be pushing it?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I think he was saying he changes the filter every 3 months and the oil every 6 months.

Yes Royal Purple is very good and very expensive and Mobile 1 does the exact same job it does but if you have the money the entire Royal Purple line (especially their rear diff, gear and tranny oil) is very good.

As for the drain plug I believe you but I also believe that the computer I was shown said "magnetic drain plug" so I don't think I was lied to or I would be pissed at the dealer I think that the computer is wrong and this should be looked into and followed up on or else it is false information being given out by GM!

I think the Vette plug and the O Rings are a great idea and I wrote down the parts numbers for my change, thanks!


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

Pontiac could have made a change to substitute the magnetic plugs for replacements. Just one less part number to worry about. Don't be surprised if the dealer wants around $5 for the drainplug. I was a walk in customer and the list on the ticket showed 4.96 but the net was 2.87. Don't know why i got the lower price but the Chevy parts guy asked how i liked the GTO and we talked about it for awhile. Maybe that got me the lower price.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

SHARPETX said:


> Only way to go - if it was recommended for my C5's and Z06; then its good enough for my LS1 GOAT!


Actually, the C5/Z06 owners manual doesn't recommend Mobil 1. But, 5w30 Mobil 1 is factory fill and the Z06 owners manual does say that the factory fill Mobil 1 meets all the manufacturer's requirements. But, in the recommended oil block, it doesn't list or mention Mobil 1 at all.

My 2002 Z06 owners manual actually states in multiple places to use a synthetic oil meeting GM Standard 4718M. Mobil 1 5w30 does meet this standard, but so do many other oils including these from AMSOIL:

AMSOIL Series 2000 0w30
AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 5w30
AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 10w30

Interestingly, and for reasons I really don't understand, Mobil's new line of extended drain interval oils do not meet GM Standard 4718M. 
:cheers


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Yeah I saw that too and was wondering if FRAM was just as good for half the cost?
> 
> http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTUNDER


I know this is an old post but I thought I might add my $.02 I read an article a few years back on oil filters and Fram was one of the worst. They use cardboard material in the filter, where all the other major brands use metal mesh. The cardboard breaks down and can get back into the engine. I personally have always stuck with Mobil 1 filters and synthetic oils for all my vehicles including my road racing bikes. I know AC/Delco, Bosch and K&N filters are also high quality.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

There is an interesting, but somewhat unscientific oil filter study here which is interesting reading:
http://www.oilfilterstudy.com/

Here are a few quotes from them:

"Good construction, good flow, good filtering

In the low-priced group, the AC PF, Purolator PremiumPlus, STP, and SuperTech appear to be good choices. These four filters are "best buys" because they doing most things well and are in the low-priced group.

In the mid-priced group, the Baldwin and WIX appear to be good choices. Both have construction that is excellent.

In the high-priced group, the Amsoil, Mobil 1, Fram XG, and K&N appear to be good choices."

Specifically regarding the AMSOIL SDF Filter:
"Summary
This filter appears to have very good filtration media and very good flow.
Details
This filter has solid construction with a robust center tube with perforations and coil spring. It is the best flowing filter in the group of 50 µm average largest pore size filters."

:cheers


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay how can I put this. I stopped doing my own oil changes cause I'm lazy, no not really. I'm to damn old and lazy to do it myself. Used to do it all the time but would now rather just sit back and let someone else take care of it. My question is, how about Valvoline full synthetic, is that good enough? I go to one of these oil change shops for my GTP but use all climate in it. I"d go with Mobil 1 also but can"t find anyplace around here who does changes.

Haven"t heard anbody mention Valvoline, so I hope thats not a bad thing. I"m open to suggestions if anyone has a better place to mention. We have Jiffy lube around here but I don"t know if they"ll do. Thanks all, Tom.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Reno'sGoat said:


> Haven"t heard anbody mention Valvoline, so I hope thats not a bad thing. I"m open to suggestions if anyone has a better place to mention. We have Jiffy lube around here but I don"t know if they"ll do. Thanks all, Tom.


Tom,
Here are the results of independent lab testing that AMSOIL commissioned in March-May 2003. Valvoline Synpower performs pretty well in almost everyone of these tests.

Comparative Oil Test

But, as an FYI to you, most oil changes places will charge you a small labor fee of about $10 and will change your oil and filter with whatever you hand them. I have many customers that buy AMSOIL lubricants and filters and take them someplace to do the work, as like you, they don't feel like crawling under their cars anymore. :cheers


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

Just got my '05 Monday and the dealer told me they changed the oil to Mobil 1 (50 miles), and it has a Mobile 1 fill cap, but when I check the oil, it is very red in color, unlike Mobil 1, unsure what is in it, maybe GM synthetic ?? Also www.gmpartsdirect.com has the GM magnetic drain plug for $1.64 and pack of 10 replacement o rings for $.67.


----------

